
Learn to program in 21 days (comic) - thomas
http://abstrusegoose.com/249
======
proemeth
Please link to the original website (abstruse goose):
<http://abstrusegoose.com/249>

------
i80and
I wouldn't mind those kinds of book titles so much if they just said "Learn
basic [language] syntax in [n] [units of time]". Not as catchy I guess,
though.

~~~
TheTarquin
Speaking as someone who has had to maintain code written by someone who
"learned" from these books, I completely agree. What was there was certainly
C++ in a purely linguistic sense, but as code it was complete gibberish.

~~~
dejv
I am maintaining "code" written by person who was given this kind of book and
told to build ERP. (This person don't have any previous knowledge on
programming, mathematics or even computers)

10 years later it is worst than your nightmares.

------
zephjc
Day 21.001: Fade out of existence because you forgot -- despite your years of
physics training -- that killing your younger self is a time paradox.

~~~
proemeth
Well, there would be several schools in terms of time travel
(mutable/immutable timelines).

------
leif
Someone forgot "Perfect doppleganger technology, then go back in time to kill
Stroustrup, replace him, and write C++ in a way that you actually can learn it
in 21 days. Also, obsolete Sun Microsystems."

------
hnal943
I think everyone is taking the title a little too literally. The "24 hours"
gimmick is just a way of constraining the information into discrete concepts.
Once you know 24 facets of a language, you are certainly qualified to start
testing out the language. Is there anyone who really thinks that by reading
any number of books on a topic you could consider yourself an expert?

~~~
plinkplonk
" Is there anyone who really thinks that by reading any number of books on a
topic you could consider yourself an expert?"

Depends on what exactly "reading" encompasses. If you can _work through_ a
_good_ book (say SICP) doing all the exercises etc and writing a lot of code,
I'd be very surprised if you don't "level up" very fast. If you've worked
completely through "C Interfaces and Implementations" by David Hanson, you
should be a pretty good C programmer at the end.

Working through a _series of_ great books will amplify this effect.

so yes you can achieve a lot through proper use of books but 21 days, no way.

------
ryne
It's doubly funny when you look at the difference between "use knowledge to
make an age-reversing _potion_ " which follows with "use knowledge to build
flux capacitor"

------
numeromancer
If you go back in time and have sex with yourself, does that count as
homosexuality, or just masturbation?

